# keeping bow steady?



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you using any type of stabilizer? Are you shooting 3D or targets?


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Here are a few things that could be the culprit: drawlength, timing, peep height, and possibly form.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

How tense is your bow hand/arm? I mentally focus on my back muscles moving instead of my bow hand/arm while aiming and everything smooths out; usually when I have more movement it's because I'm trying to aim to hard and my bowhand is no longer relaxed but tense.

Some small smooth movement is normal, (usually a figure eight sort of pattern).

Perhaps get us a photo up here with full draw so we can advise if it's a form/equipment issue?


----------



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not using a stablizer. My bf said there's not a place on my bow for one? (I shoot a diamond razor edge)

I have no clue what my form looks like or if I'm doing anything wrong. I haven't had any coaching other than the guy who set my bow up when I bought it a couple weeks ago and all he said was to stop gripping it so tight. I put my weight on my left leg/foot (my foot closest to the target). Someone mentioned it could be timing but I don't know what that means or what it is. (Sorry! I have only been shooting for 2 weeks) I will try to get a friend to take some pics and I will post them as soon as I can. 

Thank you guys so much!  I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## WKH2213 (Feb 28, 2010)

It should have a stabilizer on it- those bows come with one from the factory.
about 7" long, round, sticks out in front of bow below grip.
If ya don't have one I suggest gettin one


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*need stabilizer*



CamoChick30 said:


> I am not using a stablizer. My bf said there's not a place on my bow for one? (I shoot a diamond razor edge)
> 
> I have no clue what my form looks like or if I'm doing anything wrong. I haven't had any coaching other than the guy who set my bow up when I bought it a couple weeks ago and all he said was to stop gripping it so tight. I put my weight on my left leg/foot (my foot closest to the target). Someone mentioned it could be timing but I don't know what that means or what it is. (Sorry! I have only been shooting for 2 weeks) I will try to get a friend to take some pics and I will post them as soon as I can.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!  I appreciate it a lot!


I used to shoot the Diamond Edge also. It does have a place to insert a stabilizer. A stabilizer helps slow down the amount of movement. The longer the better with weight out on the end of the stabilizer as far as possible. Hope this helps also.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

The Razors Edge, albeit a great entry level bow, doesn't have the weight of some of the larger bows.
A stabilizer will help some, but unfortunalely it's the nature of the beast.
Everyone moves arounds a bit. Bows geared for target shooting are designed to help counter this by having longer axel to axels for stablity as well as just being heavier to begin with.
You'd do well to try to learn how to control your Edge and learn to shoot with what you have.
Getting stronger in the arms and torso will help too. :wink:


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Is this your first bow? If so, it's going to take some time to get your muscles used to shooting--both the bow arm and the drawing/holding arm. The more often you shoot, the sooner the muscles will get stronger. You can also use a hand weight (or a milk jug or something similar) held out like you hold your bow to help build those muscles when you're not actually shooting.

Even if you have perfect form, you're going to have movement until your muscles are in shape so work on your form and toning those muscles and THEN you can focus on where you're actually hitting!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

CamoChick30 said:


> I am not using a stablizer. My bf said there's not a place on my bow for one? (I shoot a diamond razor edge)
> 
> I have no clue what my form looks like or if I'm doing anything wrong. I haven't had any coaching other than the guy who set my bow up when I bought it a couple weeks ago and all he said was to stop gripping it so tight. I put my weight on my left leg/foot (my foot closest to the target). Someone mentioned it could be timing but I don't know what that means or what it is. (Sorry! I have only been shooting for 2 weeks) I will try to get a friend to take some pics and I will post them as soon as I can.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!  I appreciate it a lot!


Take the screw out that holds the wrist string in and u can screw a stabilizer in. I used to shoot a razor edge so it should have a place for one.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Does you BF shot a bow???? just asking


----------



## emt29817 (Jan 6, 2010)

When I was sized for my dl it was at 24 inches and I had alot of movement when shooting. It was like I was shaking but not on purpose. I now shoot a longer dl and I don't have that problem anymore. Try adjusting your draw length alittle til it goes away. That may help, it helped me.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

CamoChick30 said:


> I am not using a stablizer. My bf said there's not a place on my bow for one? (I shoot a diamond razor edge)
> 
> I have no clue what my form looks like or if I'm doing anything wrong. I haven't had any coaching other than the guy who set my bow up when I bought it a couple weeks ago and all he said was to stop gripping it so tight. *I put my weight on my left leg/foot (my foot closest to the target). *Someone mentioned it could be timing but I don't know what that means or what it is. (Sorry! I have only been shooting for 2 weeks) I will try to get a friend to take some pics and I will post them as soon as I can.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!  I appreciate it a lot!


Your weight should be distributed evenly as much as possible between your two feet. Feet typically shoulder width apart. If you pick one foot (back or front) you'll likely have a tendency to be unstable. The most common stances for starting out are the square/even or open stance.


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

Another simple tip to try.....take a deep breath when drawing bow, and let it out slowly when aiming. Don't ever hold your breath.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Please...whatever your DL needs to be is what it needs to be..if a "pro" shop set you up I hope they are right...but dont do like someone said and change DL to make this go away..all your doing is making bad habits..good luck..pictures do work..


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

emt29817 said:


> When I was sized for my dl it was at 24 inches and I had alot of movement when shooting. It was like I was shaking but not on purpose. I now shoot a longer dl and I don't have that problem anymore. Try adjusting your draw length alittle til it goes away. That may help, it helped me.


I hate saying wrong or right.....but if you were a 24 at the pro shop and now 26...someone didnt know what they were doing...DL is Dl is Dl...sorry.. Im glad you got it together and are holding true..

also ..when shooting targets...I do what sweetpea said..shooting deer..LOL i dont breath at all


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Camo- timing and tuning are making sure that the bow itself is operating properly. It's something the shop should have checked. Everybody says stabilizer, but that just balances your bow- you won't need a great big one for that short of an axle to axle bow. You can go without one of those, but the Razor does have a place for one of those. In addition to balancing the bow, the stabilizer helps absorb shock that comes after the release. I'm guessing that your drawlength may be a little off. That will prevent you from getting a consistent anchor point and will cause you to bobble looking for it every time. I wish you lived close by because I could help you.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Try not watching the pin. That made my bow jump around. Instead stare directly at your target and tell yourself to aim. This helped me hold my bow steady and my pin would find where it needed to aim.


----------



## OlAlabama (Feb 1, 2008)

CamoChick30 said:


> Anyone have any advice on keeping your bow steady while aiming? Mine "bounces"


Got to install a stabilizer somehow. when y'all practice try to always do it exactly the same, and do it alot. i listen to my heart beat (a little hard to do in the yard, but very easy with a deer in front of dem sights) and then squeeze off the shot, _after a beat_. Your bow hand should be loose in shot preperation and your trigger hand should rest at the exact same point on your face before each shot. don't drop your bow when you make your shot. hold it steady watching the arrow thru your sight till it reaches target. When these things become automatic, you will be deadly!


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Got to get a good stablilzer. I love love love my B-Stinger. I hunt with it and 3d. It is 12inches with 11oz on the end. If its really windy like it was in Paris this weekend i have a 14oz disk that will replace the 11oz for that much more stability.Good Luck


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

CamoChick30 said:


> I am not using a stablizer. My bf said there's not a place on my bow for one? (I shoot a diamond razor edge)
> 
> I have no clue what my form looks like or if I'm doing anything wrong. I haven't had any coaching other than the guy who set my bow up when I bought it a couple weeks ago and all he said was to stop gripping it so tight. I


I was helping out at my local shop setting up Christmas presents then doing final fit and first lessons the week after Christmas and assembled and tuned no less than a dozen Diamond Edge's and I can assure you there is absolutely a place for a stabilizer... It does not come with one as part of the starter kit, but there is a place for it. It goes in the hole that the bolt holding your wrist strap is attached with. That being said, I would very much doubt that the lack of a typical stumpy little hunting stabilizer is at the root of the issue. The Diamond Edge is a very good entry level, "starter bow" designed with a very long range of draw weight and length adjustability, which is great for a parent of a rapidly growing child, or a new shooter trying to find their form and comfort level. Despite it being "entry level", it is a perfectly capable bow and should keep up with you as your skills develop over the next few years. While there are all sorts of bit and bobbles and fancy upgrades you are going to be tempted to purchase to hang on it, for the time being at least your money and efforts are going to be much better spent on some good coaching. I do not mean to belittle your boyfriends intentions nor his archery skills, for he is doing a great thing by getting you set-up, but I would strongly suggest you get someone who knows how to properly fit and tune a bow, and coach a new shooter. Getting the bow set up properly to fit you and getting you started off with proper form are the two most critical elements to early and continued success. I'd bet there are a few ladies on this forum, close enough to you, and qualified to help you out.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*buy the book Idiot Proof Archery-Bernie & jan Pellerite*



CamoChick30 said:


> I am not using a stablizer. My bf said there's not a place on my bow for one? (I shoot a diamond razor edge)
> 
> I have no clue what my form looks like or if I'm doing anything wrong. I haven't had any coaching other than the guy who set my bow up when I bought it a couple weeks ago and all he said was to stop gripping it so tight. I put my weight on my left leg/foot (my foot closest to the target). Someone mentioned it could be timing but I don't know what that means or what it is. (Sorry! I have only been shooting for 2 weeks) I will try to get a friend to take some pics and I will post them as soon as I can.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!  I appreciate it a lot!


Go to Robinhood Videos.com and buy the idiot proof archery book , it will really help you with your form. This book took me from almost quitting archery to shooting in IBO & ASA tourn. Just shooting for two weeks- its probably not the bow!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

here is a link with pics of the Razor Edge with stabilizer installed showin there is a place for it.. 

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2009_Diamond_Razor_Edge/youth_kids_bows_compound.htm

And as for keepin steady. as stated before stabilizer, strengthen all muscles involved in shooting, and look through the sight pins to the target.. not at the pins themselves.. Relax and have fun. If u r only 2 weeks into shooting.. you have time to work on it all. But u came to a good place.. Best not to learn bad habbits right off.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Your weight should be distributed evenly as much as possible between your two feet. Feet typically shoulder width apart. If you pick one foot (back or front) you'll likely have a tendency to be unstable. The most common stances for starting out are the square/even or open stance.


I like it ! Good advice spotfyre


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

deerslayer451 said:


> I hate saying wrong or right.....but if you were a 24 at the pro shop and now 26...someone didnt know what they were doing...DL is Dl is Dl...sorry.. Im glad you got it together and are holding true..
> 
> also ..when shooting targets...I do what sweetpea said..shooting deer..LOL i dont breath at all



My first two bows (Mission UX2 and PSE Chaos) were both set up for me at a 25" DL. Had no problem shooting them and everything workd out fine. When my boyfriend put my Vicxen on order, he ordered it with the same DL, because of course that's what I had been shooting. Turns out - that was too short...and my actual DL is 27.5. Don't know if it had anything to do with the "valley" that the PSE had that the Vicxen doesn't...but apparently those kind of mistakes can happen.


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh - and I wanted to mention something about the bow moving around. When I shot the PSE, I had a very hard time keeping it steady. Was always fighting it. When the Vicxen was put on order I was worried about the weight of the bow...it was a pound heavier than my PSE. But what I have noticed is that I'm not having any more problems keeping it steady. The heavier weight is helping out. 

Now - I'm not saying go out and buy a new bow and I'm certainly not an expert - beginner in fact...but I would say the more weight you can put on that bow, the more steady it will be.

Good Luck!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

newshooter10 said:


> Oh - and I wanted to mention something about the bow moving around. When I shot the PSE, I had a very hard time keeping it steady. Was always fighting it. When the Vicxen was put on order I was worried about the weight of the bow...it was a pound heavier than my PSE. But what I have noticed is that I'm not having any more problems keeping it steady. The heavier weight is helping out.
> 
> Now - I'm not saying go out and buy a new bow and I'm certainly not an expert - beginner in fact...but I would say the more weight you can put on that bow, the more steady it will be.
> 
> Good Luck!!


the weight of the bow does play a factor in it. that bein said, I love short ATA bows with light physical weights.. and hate long ATA heavy bows.. I just shoot shorter lighter better which is funny me bein 6' tall with a 27" DL.. that is why I love my Hoyt Turbohawk.. best of both worlds on ATA and PH..


----------

